

Ask HN: Multiple Monitors via 3d VR - gremlinsinc

Question : I work faster and better when using multiple screens, I can do a lot more, and I was thinking - damn, I wish my laptop had multiple screens.<p>Now I&#x27;m not a hardware engineer--if I had the means I&#x27;d patent this idea and built it myself, maybe whoever does build it will give me a small half a percent stake or something.<p>But idea : Headgear that projects 2, 3, + monitors--however many you need virtually -- no need for a laptop screen, instead the laptop would just have mouse&#x2F;trackpad and keyboard and you could setup however many work spaces you need. -- Even cooler is if it uses eye tracking as a mouse, but that might be asking too much for a mvp.<p>Anyone know of anybody working on something like this?
======
EvanAnderson
This is one of the applications I'm interested in exploring with the Technical
Illusions CastAR system:
[http://technicalillusions.com/castar/](http://technicalillusions.com/castar/)

